# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  We are friends

## Albioni

We met, as most people do;
    through a mutual friend, co-worker, schoolmate, forum.
You knew most of the people I did
    and vice-versa (small world).
Seeing each other more and more,
    we become the best of friends.
Time and again, I was there
    as a shoulder to cry on,
    to talk about albania problems,
    to hang out and talk,
    to drink.
At anytime, day or night,
    I would be there if you had a problem.
We are friends.

And slowly but surely,
    other feelings crept up.
While joking that we,
    are like brother and sister;
I long to kiss you, and hold you,
    night after night.

But we are friends,  who wants to ruin that?

I see the pricks and assholes
    come and go.
While I stand to the side,
    with a jealous rage, you'll never know.
I sit and listen, 
    not an arms length away
as you ponder why you
    "can't find a guy more like me"

But we are friends,  and allways be

So nice, 
    my friends thaught i'am good at this.
So close,
    never leave each others side.
Here I sit and write these words,
    you'll doubtfully ever hear...

Because we are friends,  and I'll take what I can get.

----------


## katana

and all you/I can do is take what we can get.

----------


## ^AngeL^

wowow nice poem Albi



katana pershendetje x x

----------


## ildushja

Bukur.. gje e perditshme..

----------


## RaPSouL

> We met, as most people do;
>     through a mutual friend, co-worker, schoolmate, forum.
> You knew most of the people I did
>     and vice-versa (small world).
> Seeing each other more and more,
>     we become the best of friends.
> Time and again, I was there
>     as a shoulder to cry on,
>     to talk about albania problems,
> ...


Nice one , brother , respect :)

----------

